# Bacon - It's Epic



## alelover (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## tjohnson (Jul 11, 2011)

Almost as pretty as a Sunset!

Todd


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 11, 2011)

What gorgeous color!  Details, Man!!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks fabulous!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks Great Scott !!!

Nice Job!!!

A little short on drool pictures though!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## venture (Jul 11, 2011)

Scott, it looks like you hit that one right on!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alelover (Jul 19, 2011)

That wasn't my bacon. It's a motivational poster I stumbled across. But it does inspire me to start working on that old fridge of mine.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2011)

That slab of bacon is just about as perfect as it gets.

Wish it was in my slicer!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 19, 2011)

More beautiful than a nakie gi.. well maybe not but georgous to say the least!!

Rich


----------



## meateater (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## raptor700 (Jul 28, 2011)

I wish I could get bellies that thick here!


----------



## laszlo (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG!!!! Wet dream bacon here.







I'm going to make it my screensaver.


----------



## roller (Jul 28, 2011)

Wish I could get Bellies....It looks great !


----------



## meateater (Jul 28, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> I wish I could get bellies that thick here!







Roller said:


> Wish I could get Bellies....It looks great !


Maybe we should have a belly locator on here by zip code so everyone can enjoy. That would make a great sticky.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 29, 2011)

meateater said:


> _Maybe we should have a belly locator _on here by zip code so everyone can enjoy. That would make a great sticky.


I was just looking down at the keyboard and.........WOW.....*LQQK* at the size of that belly.....I located it.......

Dave......


----------



## boykjo (Jul 29, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> I wish I could get bellies that thick here!


My belly is that thick but it don't look anywhere as beautiful as that................


----------

